# Little things that would make my life easier



## Oldy Nuts

My navigation of these forums would be easier with some little changes/additions:

1. A (Back) *to the top* (of this page) button at the bottom of each page.

2. Use of the 24 hour time system, or an indication of AM, PM (personally, I prefer the first, because I always have difficulties in understanding the meaning of "12:15 AM" and "12:15 PM").

3. In the main page, an indication of the number of posts in each of the threads shown in the "Last posts" column, and perhaps moving that column to the far right, as the numbers in the following two columns refer to each forum, and not to the last posts.

Anyone else?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Oldy Nuts said:


> 1. A (Back) *to the top* (of this page) button at the bottom of each page.




This already exists, at the very bottom of all pages, the rightmost link at the bottom blue line saying "Top".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lemminkäinen said:


> This already exists, at the very bottom of all pages, the rightmost link at the bottom blue line saying "Top".



Well, I confess I had never noticed it. Now that I have been told where it is, I think it's very well hidden, and doesn't really belong with the other buttons in the row. And it doesn't look very practical to have to first scroll down the page and then use it for going up. In other words, what I miss is a separate button immediately below the last message.


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Oldy Nuts.


Oldy Nuts said:


> 1. A (Back) *to the top* (of this page) button at the bottom of each page.


You can make use of the *Home* button on your keyboard.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Etcetera said:


> Hi Oldy Nuts.
> 
> You can make use of the *Home* button on your keyboard.



Thanks, Anna-Leia, but my Macintosh keyboard does not have anything like a Home button 

Correction. I began playing with those keys I rarely use, and found that one in the numeric pad takes me to the top of the page. You are a genius, Anna-Leia.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Oldy Nuts,

On my Mac, the "5" on the numeric keypad takes me to the top of the page, and so does Page up if I press it two or three times
.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Thanks, cuchuflete, but the 5 key in my keyboard produces no effect whasoever. The one that does take me to the top of the page is the at the top in line with the 5, one with a diagonal arrow pointing upwards and to the left.

You people are the top; I was feeling worried because I had not learnt anything new today.

By the way, my other two suggestions/requests deserve no comments?


----------



## Kelly B

Interesting. If you set the forum language to French, Italian, or German, the times are displayed in the 24 hour format. If it's set to English, you get a 12-hour clock with AM and PM displayed. I'm very surprised to see that in Spanish you don't seem to have either one of those, and I think it's a reasonable complaint.

For now... how's your French?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hello, Kelly, you are right and I hadn't noticed. I can manage with everything in English so that I can at least get the AM and PM displayed (why do people using the 12 hour system insist in writing the wrong greater than 12 times instead of the correct 00:15 AM for 15 minutes after midnight and 00:15 PM for 15 minutes after midday?). And my French is unfortunately not all that good -it wasn't all that easy for me to change the language to English after setting it to French .

In any case, changing to another language is only a workaround, not a solution, and I imagine that there are many native Spanish speakers who would have difficulties in navigating this forum in another language. Therefore, I think this anomaly affecting only the Spanish version of the forums should be corrected.


----------



## Tagarela

Hola,

I use Spanish version too. I changed it temporally to Italian (althought I speak no Italian) and the time system is much better.

By the way, I have never thought that the minutes after midnight and midday should be 00:##. Oldy Nuts is a revolutionary, first, the Native of, now the o'clock. 

I think that I didn't understand very well the third suggestion. 

For last, why the non-English versions - at least Spanish and Italian - have some English things? 

And is there any plan to translate the forum to as many language as possible, or only to some? 

Thank you for the attention,

Hasta luego y un saludo especial para Oldy y su sugerencias.:


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:


> Hi Oldy Nuts,
> 
> On my Mac, the "5" on the numeric keypad takes me to the top of the page, and so does Page up if I press it two or three times
> .


I have only a laptop (no numeric keypad), but on all MACs I think ⌘-page up should do it in one shot.


----------



## cuchuflete

Using my ancient OS 10.2.8, I played around and found that both "5" on the numeric keypad, and "/" on the main keyboard take me to the top of the page.  ⌘-page up does nothing for me.


----------



## belén

In my Macbook:


> ⌘-page up should do it in one shot.


 

Thanks for this new trick!!


----------



## panjandrum

Oh my goodness, look what the Home button does, right enough.
And what's more, the End button takes me to the bottom of the page!!

That's enough new stuff for one brain in one morning.
I think I'll go and lie down.

Thanks


----------



## ewie

panjandrum said:


> Oh my goodness, look what the Home button does, right enough.
> And what's more, the End button takes me to the bottom of the page!!
> 
> That's enough new stuff for one brain in one morning.
> I think I'll go and lie down.
> 
> Thanks


That's exactly what I thought, Panjo (_all_ of it), once I'd actually _found_ those keys


----------



## alexacohen

ewie said:


> That's exactly what I thought, Panjo (_all_ of it), once I'd actually _found_ those keys



Then give me a clue because no button on my keyboard does anything at all except typing a character on the screen.


----------



## ewie

I've noticed this, Alexa. If you have your cursor in the Message box when you tap Home/End, nothing happens. If the cursor's _outside_ the box, it works


----------



## Jana337

ewie said:


> I've noticed this, Alexa. If you have your cursor in the Message box when you tap Home/End, nothing happens. If the cursor's _outside_ the box, it works


Not in Firefox. Well, yes, there are some websites where it works but this forum isn't one of them, at least not on my computer.


----------



## lablady

panjandrum said:


> Oh my goodness, look what the Home button does, right enough.
> And what's more, the End button takes me to the bottom of the page!!


 
Wow, they certainly do! I don't know why I didn't think of that. Now, if only the Esc key would take me back to the previous page, life would be grand. 

Ewie, type some text in a message box. Put the cursor somewhere within the text and then try the Home/End keys and see what happens. This could turn out to be a useful trick also, except maybe for Firefox.


----------



## Jana337

lablady said:


> Wow, they certainly do! I don't know why I didn't think of that. Now, if only the Esc key would take me back to the previous page, life would be grand.


Try Alt + arrows. Should have the same effect as Back and Forward.


----------



## lablady

Jana337 said:


> Try Alt + arrows. Should have the same effect as Back and Forward.


 
That works, too! Now I know alternatives for when my mouse decides to misbehave, or when I decide to use the keyboard and ignore the mouse (a common occurrence for me). My new trick for today. Thanks, Jana.


----------



## panjandrum

Jana337 said:


> Not in Firefox. Well, yes, there are some websites where it works but this forum isn't one of them, at least not on my computer.


Mine behaves the same way as ewie's - using Firefox.


----------



## ireney

Alexa all these suggestions are for when your cursor is not on an answering box (although Home and End work there too although differently - start/end of text line) and well, Firefox is strange sometimes  (It works on both IE and Opera).


Lablady try also Backspace, it may work  

Note for Opera users:  For all these (and other) functions, there are mouse movements (i.e. flick the mouse to the left and you go back, flick the mouse to the right and you go forward) that you may find handy. Check your browser's help page for the complete list.


----------



## lablady

ireney said:


> Lablady try also Backspace, it may work


It does, but only if the cursor is not in a message box. The Alt + arrow works no matter where my cursor happens to be.

It's always a good day when I learn something. Today I'm having a great day.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Tagarela said:


> Hola,
> 
> I use Spanish version too. I changed it temporally to Italian (althought I speak no Italian) and the time system is much better.
> 
> By the way, I have never thought that the minutes after midnight and midday should be 00:##. Oldy Nuts is a revolutionary, first, the Native of, now the o'clock.
> 
> I think that I didn't understand very well the third suggestion.
> 
> For last, why the non-English versions - at least Spanish and Italian - have some English things?
> 
> And is there any plan to translate the forum to as many language as possible, or only to some?
> 
> Thank you for the attention,
> 
> Hasta luego y un saludo especial para Oldy y su sugerencias.:



Hello Tagarella,

Regarding your first point. No, I'm not revolutionary, it's only the scientist in me. The end of one day (24:00:00, or 12:00:00 PM) coincides with the beginning of the next one (00:00:00 in the 24 hour system). But the first second after midnight belongs fully and exclusively to the next day, and is rigtly described as 00:00:01 hours in the 24 hour system, but generally wrongly described as 12:00:01 AM (not completely sure; it could also be PM) in the 12 hour system, instead of using the correct 00:00:01 AM. Both 00:00:01 notations describe the first second of that half of the day starting at midnight and ending at noon (ante meridian). Period that is 12 hours long and cannot therefore have times larger than 12 hours.

However, I am not questioning the right of English speaking people to use whatever time system they prefer, and to use it however the normal usage dictates (even if, as I inderstand things, the number of people loosing flights with departures times between 00:00 and 01:00 hours is far form negligible). All I am asking is that the Spanish version of these forums displays times in a form that permits deducing if they are times before or after midday. I (this individual) would prefer the 24 hour system, but the present 12 hours system without the AM/PM is nearly completely useless.

As to your second point, I am refering to the screen one gets when entering http://forum.wordreference.com. The three last columns of the page are called respectively "Last post", "Threads" and "Posts". "Last post"  has a link to the last message posted in each of the major cathegories of forums (General Vocabulary, Grammar, etc.), with links also to the personal information  of the last poster, and to the thread itself. The date and time of the last post are also indicated, but the number of post in the thread is not. And this information would be very useful for me (I was careful to write "*my* life" in the title). The reason: unless the title of the thread is specially appealing to me for some reason, I prefer to go to discussions that are just beginning, unless I have plenty of time to spare, which is not every day.

And my suggestion to move the "Last post" column to the right of the now last two is that the data in these last two refer, not to the "last post" with wich they are aligned, but  to the major cathegories. So they don't really belong after the last posts.

Your further points are beyond my competence and I will not refer to them, although I have always been puzzled to see some texts in English when choosing Spanish as my language...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The discussion about which keys take one where is very interesting, although there may be more factors involved that just the OS and the browser. Both the OS language and that of the keyboard seem to matter as well. And even the model of the machine and of the keyboard can influence the keyboard shortcuts.

However, the discussion is taking us very far away of my request/suggestion: to add a "to the top" button immediately below the last message in each thread.  In my opinion, this button would be useful even in there was a single, universal shortcut serving the same purpose. Which, as this discussion shows, is certainly not the case.


----------



## Wopsy

Lemminkäinen said:


> This already exists, at the very bottom of all pages, the rightmost link at the bottom blue line saying "Top".


 
I had never noticed that. Thanks!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,



Wopsy said:


> I had never noticed that. Thanks!


I think it's because this link is too far from the last post: one has to scroll down to see it, clic on it to go to the top! Weird, isn't it?
Maybe you would have expected it to be just after the last post read, on the right top corner of the « quick reply » part for instance?
In this area it could have been more noticed.
I personally also use the « Home » key, so no problem for me.


----------



## Arrius

Apart from locating the Top button, yours was the only bit of advice that worked for me, *Jana337.*  I wonder if one has simultaneously to press the Alt key or some other  in conjunction with the other keys mentioned above to get the desired effects. I also have no idea which are the Home and End keys, and in any case such labels as there are on my keyboard are in Spanish._ Esc._ however appears to be the same. 
The difference between science and magic is indeed very slight and one can easily get the spells wrong!
May I suggest that the Top button at the extreme bottom right of the page be re-labelled *Back to top*, as occurs in many websites, so fewer people would then overlook it as I have done hitherto. 
PS Maybe _End_ is _Fin_.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks to this conversation, I've looked more carefully at my standard Mac keyboard, and to my great embarassment I find a key clearly labeled "home".  It works.  It is between the 'help' key and the 'page up' keys.  It takes me to the top of the screen.  
Directly under the 'home' key is one marked 'end', which moves me to the bottom of the screen.  

Thanks to all of you for making me more aware of the system I've been using for years.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I think it's because this link is too far from the last post: one has to scroll down to see it, clic on it to go to the top! Weird, isn't it?
> Maybe you would have expected it to be just after the last post read, on the right top corner of the « quick reply » part for instance?
> In this area it could have been more noticed.
> I personally also use the « Home » key, so no problem for me.



Well, a button just below the last message is one of the three things I have been asking for since I started this thread. As I have said, this would be useful even if there was an universal keyboard shortcut for the same purpose, which this discusion shows there isn't.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

cuchuflete said:


> Thanks to this conversation, I've looked more carefully at my standard Mac keyboard, and to my great embarassment I find a key clearly labeled "home".  It works.  It is between the 'help' key and the 'page up' keys.  It takes me to the top of the screen.
> Directly under the 'home' key is one marked 'end', which moves me to the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for making me more aware of the system I've been using for years.



My Mac keyboard has a key with an arrow pointing unpards and to the left which, because of this discusion, I discovered it's the "Home" (or, more exactly, "To the top") key. No key in my keyboard acts as an "end" key.

What keys or combinations of keys take one where depend on too many factors, as this discusion has shown. Therefore my suggestion for a  "to the top " button immediately below the last message...


----------



## platoelio

lablady said:


> Now, if only the Esc key would take me back to the previous page, life would be grand.



Actually, there is a key to get back to the previous page (which doesn't work when you are in a message box or anywhere you can type text). 
It is............................ "backspace" It is just above "enter" and it is the key you use to delete the last character you typed when typing a text!

[It was already suggested by ireney






   					a dozen of posts ago] 

Hope this helped!

Ciao!


----------

